# Pinarello ROKH



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, just to let those who are interested know I have my new Pinarello ROKH pics up in my album for people to check out  She's STUNNING and I pick her up tomorrow, yeehaaaa!!!

Rose.


----------



## djd (Mar 26, 2012)

Kiwi Pinarello Girl said:


> Hi everyone, just to let those who are interested know I have my new Pinarello ROKH pics up in my album for people to check out  She's STUNNING and I pick her up tomorrow, yeehaaaa!!!
> 
> Rose.


nice bike ... did you test ride a due, quattro, or other pinarello before you pulled the trigger on the rokh?


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi there djd, no I didn't test ride any other Pinarello! Loved the look of the sky blue ROKH although had originally wanted the Quattro in the sky blue colour but the 2012 model didn't come in the sky sadly! I didn't want the due as it was more entry level. Had I had the extra $ I would have gone for the 2012 Paris in the sky colour  I am more than happy with the ride of the ROKH, very smooth & super comfortable over 100km rides.Downhill cornering is superb, no twitchiness at all! I recently rode a 100km event here in NZ and she handled beautifully. I knocked 30mins off my last years time where I rode my Specialised Dolce. I love the Campagnolo Chorus groupset on her & now wouldn't ride with anything else! So the Pinarello is definitely the bike for me & maybe one day I will upgrade to a Paris or Dogma


----------



## djd (Mar 26, 2012)

sounds like a great ride ... what size did you get and what size was the Sintesi Pegaso that you were riding and, if I may ask, how tall are you? re: size - the ROKH only comes in one series, correct - your bike is not an Easy Fit is it?


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful bike. Great colors. You will indeed love the Campy Chorus 11 drivetrain. I have it on my Paris and it's wonderful. You will probably not love the Ocelot saddle so much. I hated mine and swapped it for a Brooks.

I hope your new bike brings you many thousands of miles of enjoyment.


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

The size I got was 46. I am 5ft 2 in tall. Not sure what you mean about series? No its not an easy fit, I think by that you mean a womans size?


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

Just posted 3 more pics of my ROKH to my album. I changed my saddle out from the stock one that came with her to a San Marco Carbon FX Mantra which is super comfortable!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations on a very nice bike.
You have your front brake on your right hand, classic Italian style? Don't see that very often.


----------



## djd (Mar 26, 2012)

Kiwi Pinarello Girl said:


> The size I got was 46. I am 5ft 2 in tall. Not sure what you mean about series? No its not an easy fit, I think by that you mean a womans size?


for several models they seem to offer Easy Fit sizing geared toward the smaller rider and ostensibly not exclusively for just women - that said the Easy Fit Quattro appears to only be offered in pink ...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Well you certainly look like you are enjoying it! :thumbsup: Great pic.


----------



## Kiwi Pinarello Girl (Oct 9, 2011)

Nicole see my posting above my pic, yes I definitely swapped the saddle out haha!!


----------



## bjudd02 (Jan 22, 2012)

to djd

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, so I dont have enought post to PM you ref your question. So I will reply with in the thread. I have not rode the FP or the Quattro. I was looking more for a plush ride IE the Rokh little brother to the Dogma K / kobh. 

I believe mine is a 57 or 57.5 can't find the numbers on the bike. IM 6' 3". The pics I posted are of a smaller bike. I did go with the same colors with red cages. The bikes look nice in person. Hard to see all the detail in the Pics. The smaller in the Pic scaled in at 18.6 pounds with pedals on it as I rember. Not the lightes bike out there but I knew that going in to this. I now have some miles on her and I have not felt any flex in the frame upon acceleration. I was told in some of the plush rides that can be a problem but not on this one. I did put on a specialized avatar seat and Vittoria RUBINO tires right away upon getting fit for the bike. I know you are looking for size ref I have a specialized allez 61 cm. Hope that helps.


----------

